# how fast is fast?



## kevinwithak

I like to bomb....I started in Nov bombing at 35 its Jan and I was bombing and when I was looking down at my phone I bombed out at 50... now to me that is fast.....and I want to go faster.... is there anyone out there that goes faster can use some tips


----------



## AIRider

I hit 55km/h the other day, and though it was fast ... I can probably go a little faster if I had more space .... but then on my drive home I looked down at my speedo going 55 and wondered what it would be like to jump out of the car at that speed ... NOT PRETTY ...


----------



## ryannorthcott

just downloaded this iphone app called 'ski tracks' that records different riding stats such as speed, vertical drop, total distance traveled etc. and according to that i hit a top speed of 87.1 km/h today... not sure how accurate it is but all the other stats such as vertical distance traveled and run mapping were pretty much dead on. i was having an off day as well so i wouldn't be surprised if i have hit 90 or even 100 km/h before...


----------



## AIRider

yeah thats what I used as well, skitracks is +/- 5km/h accurate i'd say ... I tested it in my car, and yeah it's pretty good at pinpointing the top speed ... 

and 90km/h is insane to me right now ... good stuff


----------



## wrathfuldeity

kevinwithak said:


> I like to bomb....I started in Nov bombing at 35 its Jan and I was bombing and when I was looking down at my phone I bombed out at 50... now to me that is fast.....and I want to go faster.... is there anyone out there that goes faster can use some tips


ahhhh tip #1, you generally don't want to be looking at your phone while bombing at 50+ mph....you should be looking far down the hill and pray some innocent person is not sitting over the next roller...what happened to me last year when I thought it was clear and had plenty of room on a nice wide run...barely missed a young woman boarder who was sitting over a roller. Would have definitely taken her out, she was scared shitless by the look in her eyes and definitely got a face full of spray. Two weeks ago, bombing with skier buds who were kinda of cleared me a path...at least warning others that bombers were on the loose...but still praying there were no folks over the rollers. Just saying bombing is serious and even if you biff, you are going to slide quite a ways. So tip #2, don't do it on weekend gaper days.


----------



## thetraveler

if you want more speed you could try any/all of the following, at your own risk:

-point it on steeper, longer slopes
-ice is the fastest surface (but most difficult to brake on)
-go low over your board and keep your body as sideways as possible to minimize "airdrag" - you'll need good balance for this
-get a fresh wax
-get a stiffer freeride board with a fast base


----------



## roremc

Not sure if you realise but at that speed you are dead if you hit anything. Hate to sound like someones dad but that will end in tears. Especially if you are looking at your phone.


----------



## MunkySpunk

kevinwithak said:


> I like to bomb....I started in Nov bombing at 35 its Jan and I was bombing and when I was looking down at my phone I bombed out at 50... now to me that is fast.....and I want to go faster.... is there anyone out there that goes faster can use some tips


Here, try what this guy did. It obviously worked. You can't argue with results.

http://harrypottering.com/gossip/2-die-in-Wyoming-snowboard-accident-4380228.html


----------



## ScBlack

kevinwithak said:


> I like to bomb....I started in Nov bombing at 35 its Jan and I was bombing and when I was looking down at my phone I bombed out at 50... now to me that is fast.....and I want to go faster.... is there anyone out there that goes faster can use some tips


Are you in a hurry to get to somewhere?


----------



## Willy36

Safe to assume since you're in Washington you mean MPH. Dude....50 is fast enough.


----------



## AIRider

for the guys saying don't look at your phone... the app records your fastest time after the run, and gives you your averages and top speeds..

but yeah, I was thinking that, god forbid something happens at that speed, you're faakt.


----------



## ryannorthcott

it's kinda funny that i will bomb up to 90 km/h no problem but i am too scared to attempt a BS 360 on a 15 ft jump. arguably the consequences are more dire after bailing at 90 km/h...


----------



## kevinwithak

*not trying to set the wrong impression*

When I went 50 it was at snowbasin ut on main street on a Thursday got a lay of the run first so I am being responsible for otthers I would never look down at my phone lol its recording my tracks and I would never attempt this over a roller or busy day


----------



## Tachypsychia

kevinwithak said:


> When I went 50 it was at snowbasin ut on main street on a Thursday got a lay of the run first so I am being responsible for otthers I would never look down at my phone lol its recording my tracks and I would never attempt this over a roller or busy day


I find it hillarious that people thought you were actually looking at the phone during your run :laugh:


----------



## Mooz

Tachypsychia said:


> I find it hillarious that people thought you were actually looking at the phone during your run :laugh:


*Bombing at 50mp/h* Oh let me reach into my pocket and...


----------



## fredericp64

Mooz said:


> *Bombing at 50mp/h* Oh let me reach into my pocket and...


hmmmm.. now what was my password again..? Darn I can get this.. hmm.


----------



## Haho

Is there an app for Android phone to record speed?

Thanks

50mph is crazy!


----------



## Enigmatic

Haho said:


> Is there an app for Android phone to record speed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 50mph is crazy!


yeah I'm wondering about this question too...I know there is because look at the end of this video: January Spot Check: Mammoth Mountain. TransWorld SNOWboarding

but what is it called?!


----------



## Mooz

Enigmatic said:


> yeah I'm wondering about this question too...I know there is because look at the end of this video: January Spot Check: Mammoth Mountain. TransWorld SNOWboarding
> 
> but what is it called?!


phresheez.


----------



## Extremo

I just saw a video not too long ago of Jonas Carlson being clocked at 60+ mph to clear a jump. That is fucking crazy.


----------



## Listheeb21

Enigmatic said:


> yeah I'm wondering about this question too...I know there is because look at the end of this video: January Spot Check: Mammoth Mountain. TransWorld SNOWboarding
> 
> but what is it called?!


There's one called RIPXX. Costs $5. Covers most mountains. I'm still not convinced about its effectiveness, though, because with a Droid you need to take off your glove to activate it, then do so again at the end of the run to stop the recording. Also, it drains your battery pretty quickly....


----------



## mhaas

Ive used my car gps the stupid way (looking at it while bombing) and have gotten up to 42 mph. I think that i could go alot fast but I wouldnt want to look at that tiny screen at the same time.


----------



## l burke l

i may be wrong but i thought i heard the commentators at the xgames saying the skiers were doing 55-60mph during the big air comp..... pretty insane if thats true.


----------



## dice

ryannorthcott said:


> it's kinda funny that i will bomb up to 90 km/h no problem but i am too scared to attempt a BS 360 on a 15 ft jump. arguably the consequences are more dire after bailing at 90 km/h...


haha +1! I guess I feel I have much more control over high speed than I do on 360 jumps (getting there though). Nice observation. I'll keep that in mind as I'm sure it will help (in the mind over fear scale). Cheers...


----------



## qwezxc12

This was fast enough for me on Mary Jane at WinterpPark:









I turn the wick up back home, but I haven't clocked it. Keeping it south of 50mph is plenty for me...


----------



## AngryHugo

Snowolf said:


> Are there laws against texting while snowboarding?..........:laugh:


texting? no
sexting? yes


----------



## abadidol

Snowolf said:


> Did some looking around and found the world record for a skier and a snowboarder......this is insane......
> 
> *Simone Origone (Italy) 251.4 km/h (156.2 mi/h); Les Arcs France, April 2006
> *
> 
> *The highest recorded speed by a snowboarder is 125.459mph by Darren Powell of Australia at Les Arcs, France on 2 May 1999. *


How did they know? Did they look down at their phones when they were riding down?

Damn imagine catching an edge...


----------



## rasmasyean

abadidol said:


> How did they know? Did they look down at their phones when they were riding down?
> 
> Damn imagine catching an edge...


If it's "recorded" like that, I'd guess it was one of those world record attempts and they had lasers which are much more accurate. GPS is not very accurate in itself so the "top speed" would be somewhat off the real mark. Also, I'm not sure how that GPS thing works but if it measures "horizontal" motion (for driving), and you are going downhill, you might actually be going a bit faster than what it estimates.

Oh, and here's a high speed death recently on Christmas EVE (2 dead, 1 hospitalized)...just so some of you are really aware of the dangers. 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...34816-two-killed-today-collision-boooooo.html


----------



## Jeklund

Haho said:


> Is there an app for Android phone to record speed?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 50mph is crazy!


There are a couple I found that are free and the first is called GPSSpeedo. Another one that's free that you can use is Google's MyTracks which will actually measure your altitude, gradient of the hill and also is integrated with Google maps so you can retrace your path on the hill. Both are nice because you just click start and can put it in your pocket and check at the end of your run or day.

Today I spent a couple runs trying to get my max speed and managed to get up to 76 km/h (47 MPH). I know Ive gone way faster as there is this one run that I normally bomb the last part but on this foggy day I thought already went over the final roller but ended up like straight-lining right over it while i was already going at a pretty good pace, I ended up riding it out but I was going so fast that I was afraid if I speed checked I could possibly catch a edge or something. Today I was going to try to go over it on purpose but couldn't get the courage up and would just scrub off my speed before it.


----------



## trickten

It's funny, I was just looking this very thing up on Youtube a few days ago. . There is a video floating around on Youtube of someone (wearing a helmet cam no doubt) taking a hand-held GPS unit and flying down a mountain. His top speed was clocked at 141 Kph!!! (That's 87 mph for us 'mericans) The clip shows them start at the top and fly down all the way to the chairlift, then to the GPS screen. 

I'm not vouching that they didn't cheat because they don't show the GPS at the start of the run (maybe starting the GPS on the highway during the drive in perhaps) but if they didn't...WOW. 

I'll have to look for that clip and post a link.


----------



## newguy36

I got up to 34 mph today, I've def come a long way since I stared boarding...I wonder how accurate the ski tracks app is..


----------



## jegnorge

trickten said:


> It's funny, I was just looking this very thing up on Youtube a few days ago. . There is a video floating around on Youtube of someone (wearing a helmet cam no doubt) taking a hand-held GPS unit and flying down a mountain. His top speed was clocked at 141 Kph!!! (That's 87 mph for us 'mericans) The clip shows them start at the top and fly down all the way to the chairlift, then to the GPS screen.
> 
> I'm not vouching that they didn't cheat because they don't show the GPS at the start of the run (maybe starting the GPS on the highway during the drive in perhaps) but if they didn't...WOW.
> 
> I'll have to look for that clip and post a link.


140kph is quite common during those FIS ski races.


----------



## Cobra

Wonder if there's a GPS app for symbian, makes me curious to try it and see where i'm at right now.


----------



## Hellude

check out nokia sports tracker for symbian!


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

I have a ContourGPS helmet cam. 50 km/h easy to perform on any green/blue slope


----------



## TLN

I got a sportstracker pro on my phone. It showed me 89.34 kmh = 55.5mph in the january. I think i could go faster if i got board waxed, and came a bit earlier to the slopes.


----------



## fredericp64

I got 45 mph on my Capita Indoor Survival hehe. Gonna try next time with my Nitro Pantera, should hold some promising results!!


----------



## bcasey

Here is my GPS stats for 1 day I rode Fernie BC early this year.
Chair lift speeds ranged from 9-11km/h


.


----------



## linvillegorge

47.08mph was my max speed at Loveland today according to Sportstracker. First time I've used it or anything to track my speed. It shocked me because the snow was sticky today and we were primarily riding powder. Looking at the chart, I broke 40mph on all but two runs and I was just shy of 40 on those. 

I'm not sure I believe it honestly. I didn't think I was going all that fast. I've definitely been faster.


----------



## Mikemc417

linvillegorge said:


> 47.08mph was my max speed at Loveland today according to Sportstracker. First time I've used it or anything to track my speed. It shocked me because the snow was sticky today and we were primarily riding powder. Looking at the chart, I broke 40mph on all but two runs and I was just shy of 40 on those.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe it honestly. I didn't think I was going all that fast. I've definitely been faster.


I went up to the Catskills in NY today and clocked 48.8 mph with my first go at Sportstracker. I practiced it in the car and it was accurate, the altitude on the mountain was accurate also, but who knows. It was pretty cool seeing the stats, never knew how fast I was really going on a normal run, which was around 40mph. Certainly makes me want to find a steep, groomed, even slope with a run out to tests the limits.


----------



## Flat4Wagon

I hit 88 km/h the other day with my buddies iphone app. Not sure how accurate it is but he hit over 100 km/h.

Snow conditions were perfect for fast runs. Good times.


----------



## SnowtoriousBIG

Ive used a GPS app called motion X GPS for several years with really good results. It gives you a nice graphical readout that shows your trips up and down the hill, plus it give you total distance, average speed, max speed, etc. You can then take that file and process it in a free GPS visualizer online which overlays it on google satellite maps and color codes all of your tracks for speed...its pretty sick. Its also cheaper than the other apps mentioned.

My top speed is 45mph... Including the lift rides, I also usually travel between 20 and 30 miles in about 2 and half hours.


----------



## sterereo

Ive rode for 17 seasons and finally got clocked yesterday at mount snow. I hit 55 mph on my forum recon 153 park board at mount snow. I can't wait to take a run on my buddies 163 freeride board. I bet I can closer to 60!


----------



## MarshallV82

This year I hit 72 MPH on Starfire @ Keystone, I'm pretty sure I've gone faster than that in the past too.. I used my friends Iphone, he had the "Ski Tracks" App; was pretty early in the year, so the run was kinda icy.

It's pretty awesome, tells you your slope/vert/runs/max/avg etc.. 
was a 2010 Burton Supermodel & Cartels that day.. Stupid rome bindings on my NS broke, so I used my old deck =[


----------



## sterereo

72??? Video proof?


----------



## MarshallV82

No proof.. I don't care. Im not blowing my money on a go pro, if you by me one I'd be glad to create a video though!
Ask anyone here that has been riding/skiing for 20 years... It's not that hard to get up to those speeds on nice long steep groomers...


----------



## sterereo

MarshallV82 said:


> No proof.. I don't care. Im not blowing my money on a go pro, if you by me one I'd be glad to create a video though!
> Ask anyone here that has been riding/skiing for 20 years... It's not that hard to get up to those speeds on nice long steep groomers...


I'm 30 bud. Been on snow since age 8. First skiing than riding. I've raced boardersross a long time. 72 is by no means easy to get. I'm not disagreeing but above 70 is pretty fast, especially on a board. What length do you ride?


----------



## MarshallV82

That board is a 159, I'm 6'0 175.

I ride with skiers mostly, so I'm pretty used to bombing runs on boring groomer days I guess, we always race down atleast a couple times.

I don't feel as comfortable going that fast on my ns Evo, it's only a 154.


----------



## gauntlet09

I broke 60 mph=97 km/h=mach 0.08 :cheeky4: according to the "Ski Tracks" app while riding a K2 Slayblade 159 Wide that hasn't been waxed in over a year. I tested the accuracy of the GPS a couple of times in the car and it was +/- 1 mph, though I'm still not sure I believe it. 

I took a spill at 50 mph when I got off balance off of a roller. I landed on my feet but had to sit it down and then slid who knows how far on my ass over the corn snow & frozen death cookies... holy fuck that shit HURT!!! The impact from the fall was practically nil, but the friction from blazing over the corn and cookies gave me a gnarly "streaked" bruise on 75% of my left ass cheek! I thought about sharing a pic butt...

It also ripped a gaping hole in my pants.


----------



## qwezxc12

qwezxc12 said:


> This was fast enough for me on Mary Jane at WinterPark:
> I turn the wick up back home, but I haven't clocked it. Keeping it south of 50mph is plenty for me...


Actually I take that back. I clocked 51.5mph on the same GPS riding either Snow Rodeo or Pitch Black at Revelstoke BC a few weeks back. Both were groomed that morning. I was riding a 2012 CX 162W. My buddy (who skis) hit 53 on his GPS... bastard. It's amazing how controllable steep pitches are when they're not ice-crusted like back east.

I wanted a rematch but it snowed 43cm overnight and the next day and 28cm the day after. I wasn't complaining, tho...


----------



## Moles Sister

I hit 59.2mph which is 95.3km/h last year in Les Arcs i was trying for 60mph but thought is best to quit while i was ahead. 

the best way to go fast is to be the first person down the steepest ski run in the morning. you have less chance of seriously hurting yourself and others.

point your tray down the hill, get low and leave nothing out there!


----------



## Steezus Christ

hit over 100km/h coming down backtrail at Red


----------



## deagol

MarshallV82 said:


> *This year I hit 72 MPH on Starfire @ Keystone*, I'm pretty sure I've gone faster than that in the past too.. I used my friends Iphone, he had the "Ski Tracks" App; was pretty early in the year, so the run was kinda icy.
> 
> It's pretty awesome, tells you your slope/vert/runs/max/avg etc..
> was a 2010 Burton Supermodel & Cartels that day.. Stupid rome bindings on my NS broke, so I used my old deck =[


I would believe that: Starfire is a perfect run for going very fast.

My max ever recorded was 70 MPH on Rosie's Run, Copper Mountain, as measured by a Garmin Etrex Vista HCX (max speed is recorded, the unit was mounted to my wrist at the time and I did not look at it). I crashed on the same run, same day at about 55 MPH. I did not get hurt since my direction of travel was parallel to the slope. It felt like driving down the highway without a car. I slid a long long way and fortunately was able to keep my edges out of the snow to avoid any violent slamming. Run was empty and I was on a Burton T6, 162 CM.... on a very very slight heelside edge. I routinely ride in the 50 MPH range when no one is around, but don't like getting faster than that.


----------



## neni

Depending on the board, I'm fine with up to what the app usually records as 80km/h (50mh) but - carefully  - slam the breaks at 90km/h (55mph) cos I get chickenshit. Board would easily go faster tho. I'm no speed junky, don't see a reason to go faster, only need that speed to clear the flat outrun and reach the apès-bar without having to skate.

SO clocked 123km/h (77mph) on the local race track, after getting rid of the jacket to reduce windbreak, with a CRC board... moronic IMO :dunno: 
Really hope, these days are over now. :facepalm3::eyetwitch2:


----------



## SnowDogWax

ryannorthcott said:


> it's kinda funny that i will bomb up to 90 km/h no problem but i am too scared to attempt a BS 360 on a 15 ft jump. arguably the consequences are more dire after bailing at 90 km/h...


One takes skill the other takes balls.... The first will always result in bumps and bruises. The other who knows :injured:









SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## kosmoz

Moles Sister said:


> I hit 59.2mph which is 95.3km/h last year in Les Arcs i was trying for 60mph but thought is best to quit while i was ahead.
> 
> the best way to go fast is to be the first person down the steepest ski run in the morning. you have less chance of seriously hurting yourself and others.
> 
> point your tray down the hill, get low and leave nothing out there!


On regular piste or that straight one, for record braking?  This year I'm heading to Les Arcs, wondering if that 1 kilometer straight is open for everyone. 
Last season I managed to clock 96kmh (60mph) in Val Thorens. Was interesting


----------



## deagol

SnowDogWax said:


> One takes skill the other takes balls.... The first will always result in bumps and bruises. The other who knows :injured:


there is definitely a skill to going fast and keeping the board from catching an edge and slamming you... not to mention a lot of concentration


----------



## neni

SnowDogWax said:


> One takes skill the other takes balls.... The first will always result in bumps and bruises. The other who knows :injured:





deagol said:


> not to mention a lot of concentration


This gets in my way... point it, concentrate, crouch, acceleration, crouch deeper, more acceleration, yay, this is fun fun fun... and then imagination takes over: imagine what happens to your thin neck when you fall right now - but I won't fall, why should I - yea, but imagine _if_... and it's all awww, fuck fuck fuck, way too fast!


----------



## Snow Hound

Holy necrothread Batman!

No sure how fast but straight lining Pylones just below the glacier in Chamonix was certainly faster than the 50 mph I've clocked elsewhere. Was on a mid stiff CRC deck as well.


----------



## Guest

It takes *MORE skill* to ride slow on steep terrain then it does to ride fast. I think this is an insecurity level of riders. If you don't ride fast then you must not be as good lol.


----------



## deagol

well, speed was the topic of this thread, so.......


----------



## linvillegorge

golfer1659 said:


> It takes *MORE skill* to ride slow on steep terrain then it does to ride fast. I think this is an insecurity level of riders. If you don't ride fast then you must not be as good lol.


So I guess those gapers side slipping at a snail's pace down terrain they can't handle are the pinnacle of snowboarding skill in your eyes.

What you've said is insanely idiotic.

Back to the topic of discussion...

Speed is relative. What is fast for some isn't for others. What I consider hauling ass, a guy like Xavier De La Rue could be checking his email on his phone while riding at those speeds. On the other hand, what a beginner considers fast wouldn't be fast at all to me. Bottom line, if it feels fast to you and you're having fun, don't let anyone tell you any different.


----------



## Deacon

linvillegorge said:


> So I guess those gapers side slipping at a snail's pace down terrain they can't handle are the pinnacle of snowboarding skill in your eyes.
> 
> What you've said is insanely idiotic.
> 
> Back to the topic of discussion...
> 
> Speed is relative. What is fast for some isn't for others. What I consider hauling ass, a guy like Xavier De La Rue could be checking his email on his phone while riding at those speeds. On the other hand, what a beginner considers fast wouldn't be fast at all to me. Bottom line, if it feels fast to you and you're having fun, don't let anyone tell you any different.


My Rossi _should_ be way faster than my SL, but my comfort level riding it isn't even close... so I clock the SL about 10mph faster... But it _feels_ at least as fast on the Rossi. :dunno:


----------



## deagol

linvillegorge said:


> ..... Xavier De La Rue ......


enough said, he's very insecure...


----------



## Snow Hound

Was about to say Xavier... wondered why he always rides so slowly? Must be because he's a very old lady.


----------



## twowheeled

just for fun one day we were cooking down a groomer seeing how fast we could go. GPS was showing 85, then 90, 95 on consecutive runs. I was probably doing 85kph when a beginner cut across the slope all the way to the edge of the run and cut me off. I swerved hard and lost an edge, thought I was gonna die. I tumbled then slid off the run into the trees and really was like "this is it, gonna break my neck or my back" I was terrified just waiting for my body to slam into a tree. Somehow I managed to not hit a tree but when I got up I could see just how far I slid and now I never pull that shit again. It feels exactly like stepping out of a moving vehicle on the highway.


----------



## deagol

yeah, there should probably be a safety disclaimer in this thread...

When I have done speed runs like this, it's always always always when there is no one close to me and no one below me. good visibility, predictable snow.. don't kill anyone including yourself.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Riding the chair lift you can always recognize those in or out of control. 


















SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Argo

deagol said:


> yeah, there should probably be a safety disclaimer in this thread...
> 
> When I have done speed runs like this, it's always always always when there is no one close to me and no one below me. good visibility, predictable snow.. don't kill anyone including yourself.


Me too. I don't ride that fast that often. I get a better workout riding on edge, riding moguls or trees. I like just cruising but I don't like getting too comfortable, that is when you eat shit. Therefore I ride on edge or in harder terrain so I am always thinking about what I am doing. I did fly off a face earlier this year because I was going faster than I thought I was. went to speed check and went about 50' in the air down a steep groomer. My elbow tendon still hurts from trying to slow down just enough to get back up on the board, that was 3 weeks ago. This was on Riva on vail. I don't every check my speed, I don't care..... I am as fast as my faster male skier friends when I actually wanna straight line something to get somewhere quickly, I am within 3-5 seconds behind getting to the lift after 2500' vert runs anyhow so close to speed.

I really don't want to know how fast I am going. Anything over 15mph is going to fuck you up if you hit a tree or something solid.....


----------



## SnowDogWax

Good face plant & getting comfortable usually go hand in hand. I'm a stay on edge guy myself when hitting it hard on any terrain. Moguls and trees just help break up the day since most times I ride solo. Doing whole runs & moguls switch has helped add snow to all my gear. Just try to shred a line or two each each day that can lead to wow after each season. Just some snowboard junky talk 





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Manicmouse

I wonder how fast these guys are going There's Something About Ice -

Insane.


----------



## Argo

Manicmouse said:


> I wonder how fast these guys are going There's Something About Ice -
> 
> Insane.



Doesn't matter, they have no skills according to a prior poster that knows a lot more than any of those guys or us.....


----------



## deagol

LOL, Xavier is literally riding right next to death in some of those scenes.... 

I don't think this thread was originally intended to be one where one skill set (riding fast) was to be compared to a different skill set (riding steeps billygoat style). Any well-rounded snow boarder will develop the skills to do either. But only a very special few will ever get the skills to ride steep ice like that


----------



## Manicmouse

Argo said:


> Doesn't matter, they have no skills according to a prior poster that knows a lot more than any of those guys or us.....


Yeah, they're just straight lining, no skill in that :embarrased1:



deagol said:


> LOL, Xavier is literally riding right next to death in some of those scenes....
> 
> ... But only a very special few will ever get the skills to ride steep ice like that


or grow the necessary balls to attempt it


----------



## deagol

yeah, I think suppressing deep instinctual fear in order to concentrate on a task like that is a skill in and of itself.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Bought the Rossi XV & thought steeps and necessary balls was part of the warranty :no1: 












SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## francium

Hit 100kph last season down a nice red run don't think I could go much quicker.


----------



## chomps1211

50mph down short, firm MI. groomers or hardpack on my Proto CT? Now that seemed plenty "crazy" fast to me at the time. :dunno:

Same or even Different deck, foot of fresh,..? Who knows!  :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax

No more GPS ski tracks this year. Last year got into the speed check after each run??.:hairy: Top speed was ?? deleted App 








SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Manicmouse

SnowDogWax said:


> No more GPS ski tracks this year. Last year got into the speed check after each run??.:hairy: Top speed was ?? deleted App
> 
> SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


I've had that thought too  I normally check at lunch and end of day, but what is the point...

Just glad to be on the mountain, screw the stats.


----------



## 2hellnbak

Manicmouse said:


> Yeah, they're just straight lining, no skill in that :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> 
> or grow the necessary balls to attempt it


Yeah, those pros suck at riding really steep ice because somebody said they do :facepalm1:


----------



## Mel M

"Fast" is relative to skill level and slope familiarity. When I first started out, I thought 20+ mph was hauling ass.

IMO...

Newb to Beginnermediate - 5-25 mph
Intermediate - 25-35 mph
Advanced - 35-50 mph
Expert - 50+

I believe you should be able to achieve these top speeds _consistently_ if you consider yourself one of these levels when conditions are great (little or no people, packed powder, good visibility) and in perfect control (i.e. not pointing straight down and praying you don't catch an edge while your back hand is holding a mystery date). I felt once I started getting in the mid 30's consistently and in good control is when I really started getting my dynamic skids/carves down pat. And if you're in one bracket, the ones below shouldn't feel fast. Right now I can consistently get in the mid 40's. 

I do mostly east coast hills, and I know that's not a good excuse for not going faster as my Alpine Replay app shows people getting into the 60's on the same mountain on the same day, but I'm happy where I'm at, and I hope to break the 50+ mph barrier this year. We're going out with a good group to Jackson Hole Wyoming, so I'm wondering how I'd do booking it down the Rendezvous Bowl! Can't wait!!!


----------



## deagol

I would add to this and say that going fast, in and of itself, shouldn't be a goal. I think certain styles of riding have an associated speed that goes along with them. These styles have to be modified to account for crowding, unpredictable snow, poor visibility, slope steepness, sight lines, etc. 
Safety is the most important consideration. It's only when all these factors come together to give you a good window of opportunity that you should even consider taking it. It's also better to ride slower, but in complete control than to go super fast and not be in control.


----------



## augie

I started using a similar app last season to track my speed, trails hit, etc.. and was surprised to see that I was hitting speeds of 48mph. But then I started looking at what days I was hitting which speeds and who it was I was riding with. Typically ride with a small group and I have 3 such groups I ride with. Each group gravitates to a certain style based on the guys in it, and me, I am just thrilled to be riding so I go along. One group just likes to bomb groomed runs. Those days are when we are hitting 40+ mph consistently. And honestly, I find it boring after a few runs. Usually end up doing my own thing 1/2 way through the day when we 'accidentally' get separated at a trail head. The other groups I ride with I find much more enjoyable, hitting trees and non groomed areas, I can really enjoy more feature options at 20-30mph. But to each their own.


----------



## chomps1211

Mel M said:


> "Fast" is relative to skill level and slope familiarity. When I first started out, I thought 20+ mph was hauling ass.
> 
> IMO...
> 
> Newb to Beginnermediate - 5-25 mph
> Intermediate - 25-35 mph
> Advanced - 35-50 mph
> Expert - 50+


I believe that what you've described there is a reasonably fair, accurate destinction between skill levels in general. At least it would seem to mirror my own experience. 

I too, vividly recall feeling scared (exhilarated!) as all hell doing 20-25 mph down a blue/green run those first few months.  . Nowadays, I'm quite comfy cruising an average 25-35 mph in most conditions and while playing around with buttering, switch and spinning. Depending on which board I'm on and the general conditions, I can feel either really calm and in control, or like I'm just on the edge of holding it all together in that 45-50 mph range. Not straight line bombing but doing fast, shallow S's and wider turns down a well groomed run. 

Hope I've still got that in me next season! :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## CassMT

fast is when you heart is in your throat

fast is when your clothing is a factor slowing you down

fast is when just standing up is gonna shed 10mph instantly

fast is when you are way better off to try and hold on than to bail

fast is when slams take a long, long time...with some added airtime is always a bonus

fast is your friend, most of the time

fast is as fast does


----------



## Soul06

CassMT said:


> fast is when you heart is in your throat
> 
> fast is when your clothing is a factor slowing you down
> 
> fast is when just standing up is gonna shed 10mph instantly
> 
> *fast is when you are way better off to try and hold on than to bail*
> fast is when slams take a long, long time...with some added airtime is always a bonus
> 
> fast is your friend, most of the time
> 
> fast is as fast does


Of all of those you wrote that one jumped out to me the most lol


----------



## midnightcaper

CassMT said:


> fast is when you heart is in your throat
> 
> fast is when your clothing is a factor slowing you down
> 
> fast is when just standing up is gonna shed 10mph instantly
> 
> fast is when you are way better off to try and hold on than to bail
> 
> fast is when slams take a long, long time...with some added airtime is always a bonus
> 
> fast is your friend, most of the time
> 
> fast is as fast does


Tasty little tid bit of logic right there!


----------



## deagol

CassMT said:


> ..
> fast is when your clothing is a factor slowing you down
> 
> ....


This is a huge factor


----------



## chomps1211

CassMT said:


> fast is when you heart is in your throat
> 
> fast is when your clothing is a factor slowing you down
> 
> fast is when just standing up is gonna shed 10mph instantly
> 
> fast is when you are way better off to try and hold on than to bail
> 
> fast is when slams take a long, long time...with some added airtime is always a bonus
> 
> fast is your friend, most of the time
> 
> fast is as fast does


Cass,..!! My Man!! That was downright _Beautiful!!_  Right up there with best from our resident poet Wrathful!! This is one of those I will keep handy for future reference! :hairy:


----------



## ShredLife

CassMT said:


> fast is when you heart is in your throat
> 
> fast is when your clothing is a factor slowing you down
> 
> fast is when just standing up is gonna shed 10mph instantly
> 
> fast is when you are way better off to try and hold on than to bail
> 
> fast is when slams take a long, long time...with some added airtime is always a bonus
> 
> fast is your friend, most of the time
> 
> fast is as fast does


shake n' bake buddy ccasion14:


----------



## neni

Yup, Cass, well said! Sums it up beautifully.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Who in the hell wants to be the fastest downhill???


----------



## TimelessDescent

ItchEtrigR said:


> Who in the hell wants to be the fastest downhill???



Not slow people?


----------



## SkullAndXbones

going fast is a massive adrenaline rush.


----------



## CassMT

ItchEtrigR said:


> Who in the hell wants to be the fastest downhill???


going fast has nothing to do with being the fastest downhill, its about going fast. its got nothing to do with other people or whatever the hell they doing.

screw the numbers, the devices and satellite bs y'all, you will know when you are going fast, and you will know when you have gone faster than the last time. there are other gauges besides mph, and don't ask what they are , go find them through experience.

btw.. if you are not into going fast please pick one f-ing side of the trail or the other. //


----------



## 16gkid

CassMT said:


> going fast has nothing to do with being the fastest downhill, its about going fast. its got nothing to do with other people or whatever the hell they doing.
> 
> btw.. if you are not into going fast please pick one f-ing side of the trail or the other. //


This and this x10!


----------



## 2hellnbak

I like to ride fast too, don't we all have our own reasons for riding?


----------



## SnowDogWax

Speed is part of the thrill... 






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Lstarrasl

who knows how accurate this is...:finger1:

Sun has to be out 100% and first tracks on a fresh groomer.


----------



## 16gkid

Lstarrasl said:


> who knows how accurate this is...:finger1:
> 
> Sun has to be out 100% and first tracks on a fresh groomer.


Youre moving! what board?


----------



## Lstarrasl

Lib Dark series.
I got the Darker Series to try this season and its full camber so I should be able to go faster. :eyetwitch2:



I got my pass pulled this day for going too fast. This was at The Canyons racing a friend. Sidewinder run, same thing, early morning, sun out, fresh groomer.

You know it's fast when your eyes water while wearing goggles.


----------



## chomps1211

*…as long as you ignore all the "Marketing" Hyperbole!*

…i ran across this clip while looking for an official board shape description for the NS Snowtrooper. I thought it would be an appropriate watch for this discussion. :hairy:


(…of course, I sincerely hope this won't deteriorate into any of those _other_ discussions!) :blink:  :lol:


----------



## deagol

Chomps, I am revisiting this thread, cuz I just saw this video you posted about the Ripsaw. I have been testing a 2015/2016 Ripsaw and I can vouch for this board being great at carving with speed. I hit 58 MPH on this board (measured by GPS) in just "normal" riding. Of course, good snow, visibility, and lack of crowding are hugely important. 

Watching the video, those guys were at Loveland.... there are some great runs there for going fast.


----------



## Quinlan

I'm just barely proficient at snowboarding, and was wondering what board I should get to replace my old secondhand board. Since this is a speed thread and I live for speed, do you guys have any recommendations for inexpensive fast boards?


----------



## Manicmouse

Quinlan said:


> I'm just barely proficient at snowboarding, and was wondering what board I should get to replace my old secondhand board. Since this is a speed thread and I live for speed, do you guys have any recommendations for inexpensive fast boards?


You can ride all boards fast. Speed is 99% rider, 1% snowboard.

If you're barely proficient at snowboarding just make sure you get a good intermediate all-mountain board to hone your skills before thinking about super stiff boards.

Fresh wax every few days will help you on the flats!


----------



## Quinlan

I've only been a few times, but I'm bombing down the intermediate lanes around people. My board is really old and rather short, so I was hoping to upgrade to something sleeker.


----------



## Nivek

Just get something mid flex and camber dominant. Speed will come. I have hit 60+ on small jibsticks. 90% rider, 10% board.


----------



## Quinlan

60 miles or kilometers per hour?


----------



## neni

Quinlan said:


> 60 miles or kilometers per hour?


Miles. (60km/h wouldn’t be worth to mention in this context by an experienced rider as he is).

Anyway, Quinlan, don't concentrate on these numbers - or speed at all. You're new. Concentrate on control. To put it into perspective... the guys with them high numbers you read in this thread have hundreds of days of snowboarding experience under their belt. 
Don't be that out-of-control-missile everybody hates (the use of "only been a few times"=noob and "I'm bombing" in the same paragraph indicates this...). Speed without control doesn't make you to a good rider, it just makes you to a constant danger, for yourself as well as for all the others on that slope.


----------



## f00bar

I'm not really sure why people care so much about knowing how fast they are going. Knowing the number doesn't change the experience, and speed isn't everything.

I have more fun driving my 55hp MG Midget that struggles to get to 70 highway (which I do my best to avoid as I'm eye level with the center of a tractor trailers tires) than I have in any other car I've driven.

At least for me I much prefer the feeling of the nice carve over the speed. The great thing about this sport is there are so many aspects for people to enjoy, for me speed is pretty low on the totem pole.


----------



## deagol

Speed definitely is NOT everything, to be sure, but it was the subject of this thread. I posted earlier that, IMO, speed in and of itself is never the goal, but it is part of the experience of a certain type of riding (carving and speed generally go together). It can be useful to know how fast you are going at times, but I certainly don't measure it 99.9% of the time. It's kind of like that thread a month or so about the virtual reality goggles- too much information distracting from the experience. That being said, I think one should know how to carve well before trying to go too fast. I did some board testing using GPS speed since it is an objective number that can be measured and matched with a board's "manners" at a given speed. Some boards behave differently (squirrely vs. stable, for example) at high speed, so it is a good metric for that.

Feeling the carve is enhanced by higher speed because you can feel more G-forces if you are going faster. When doing my testing, I went into a circular carve to stop (as opposed to a hockey stop) at the bottom of a run, and the faster I go, the more it takes to withstand the compression. It feels like a roller coaster that you control.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> ….You're new. Concentrate on control.
> 
> ….Don't be that out-of-control-missile everybody hates (the use of "only been a few times"=noob and "I'm bombing" in the same paragraph indicates this...). *Speed without control doesn't make you to a good rider, it just makes you to a constant danger, for yourself as well as for all the others on that slope.*


_Nen's,..!!_ :cheer: I'm glad someone brought that up!! Nobody likes or is impressed by the OOC, knuckle dragger, bombing down, risking the safety of every person on the slope! :facepalm1:  (…I found the "bombing past _everyone_" part of that statement particularly telling!) 

Slow down and learn _complete_ control! Then,.. learn to pick the proper time and place for going for speed. A crowded run is _NOT_ that place! 

:facepalm3:


----------



## Quinlan

I stay away from crowded runs for that reason. Even on big runs I give people wide margins and prepare to stop if someone falls or an idiot camps at the bottom of a roller. If there's too many people in a clump I stop and wait for them to thin out.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

I don't record my speed to often but last year i hit about 70 mph on a slope at breck on peak 9 and just this year while in canada my friend and I actually hit about 85mph on this supppper steep and icy run. the scary part about that second speed is we weren't even pointing it.


----------



## deagol

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ...85mph ....


yikes !!!

can't imagine going that fast...:scared1:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

deagol said:


> yikes !!!
> 
> can't imagine going that fast...:scared1:


Yea it was pretty crazy, def was the fastest I've ever gone but had no idea how fast it really was till we got to the bottom and my friend pulled out his trace snow app. Trying to get him to send me the screen shot of it. I would've had it on my phone too but I didn't have an international plan so no data.


----------



## deagol

Do you work at Copper? 

I took the Chairman 164 out at Copper this weekend (crazy I know to ride fast on a weekend) and feel that I could set a personal speed record on that board if the run was empty- possibly to 75 mph, which would be 5 mph faster than my current high speed, but to go 15 mph faster.. no thanks.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

deagol said:


> Do you work at Copper?
> 
> I took the Chairman 164 out at Copper this weekend (crazy I know to ride fast on a weekend) and feel that I could set a personal speed record on that board if the run was empty- possibly to 75 mph, which would be 5 mph faster than my current high speed, but to go 15 mph faster.. no thanks.


Yeah I coach at woodward. Copper is a pretty fun mtn overall, even on a weekend it's usually not nearly as busy as breck is.


----------



## Jimi77

Speed is fun and makes the carving all the more fun. I used to bomb the fawk out of peak 9 at Breckenridge. The runs were wide enough there that it was safe, even on many weekends. I never recorded my speeds, but I'm pretty sure I was going as fast on my board as I was in my SUV while driving up. :jumping1:


----------



## snowklinger

The most fun imo is when you are going fast and doing shit. So like maybe not GS MPHes or anything, but when there is like a foot of snow and its puking and you are just flying through it sending off everything slashing turns at breakneck.

Had 3 days like this at Copper 2 weeks ago was sickness.

Prob average like 35mph but just no hesitation into onto over everything giant moguls, steeps whatever.

Conditions required to ride over 50mph aren't much fun imo.(cept compared to work or driving)


----------



## deagol

snowklinger said:


> The most fun imo is when you are going fast and doing shit. So like maybe not GS MPHes or anything, but when there is like a foot of snow and its puking and you are just flying through it sending off everything slashing turns at breakneck.
> 
> Had 3 days like this at Copper 2 weeks ago was sickness.
> 
> Prob average like 35mph but just no hesitation into onto over everything giant moguls, steeps whatever.
> 
> Conditions required to ride over 50mph aren't much fun imo.(cept compared to work or driving)


riding powder is always the best... and you can go quite fast and it feels totally different. Nothing like sending a huge rooster-tail of snow on a heelside.


----------



## snowklinger

deagol said:


> riding powder is always the best... and you can go quite fast and it feels totally different. Nothing like sending a huge rooster-tail of snow on a heelside.


I cartwheeled under a full chair 9 last week going pretty fast trying to pow butter in chunder :jumping1:


----------



## neni

deagol said:


> riding powder is always the best... and you can go quite fast and it feels totally different. Nothing like sending a huge rooster-tail of snow on a heelside.


... or toeside 









(1sec later, I've done a double cartwheel cos I hit something unexpected under the fluff at the end of that turn )


----------



## kosmoz

Last skiing holidays I was constantly tracking my distances with endomondo app and speed with ulysse speedometer app on my android phone. Distances were ~ the same on both apps, but max speed sometimes was up to 25km/h different, like 87 and 64 on ulyse and endomondo respectively. 87 could be closer to true, but I'm not sure, how accurate that is. Last year I was trying to go fast, even not always in total control, and recorded 94-96 km/h, don't remember exact number, so I can go fast, but I don't trust on mobile phones anymore and not going to get a real gps device, just having fun going fast and in control and don't care about how fast I'm going, passing everybody and noone passes me


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> ... or toeside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1sec later, I've done a double cartwheel cos I hit something unexpected under the fluff at the end of that turn )


Neni, can you please bring some of that powder with you when you come visit us in March?


----------



## deagol

looks like mountain bikes on snow win this one?

New world speed record on MTB: 138.75mph - VeloNews.com


----------



## Funkfish

I had always been wondering how fast is fast on a board. Its tough for me because everyone I go with is super advanced while I'm still fairly new to boarding. All my friends are extremely hard-core skiers or boarders with 20-40 years of experience so I progressed pretty quickly. 

Yesterday was my 7th serious day on a Snowboard (maybe 12th day since I first ever got on a board) and I hit 46.4MPH/74.6KPH on my 162 Lib-Tech TRS. My friends still blew right past me as they're averaging about 60MPH/96kph. One of them clocked himself with a radar gun in Jackson Hole this year at 84MPH/135kph.

*edit* before I get flamed I should mention this was done on an empty Monday with perfect powder conditions and no one on the mountain.


----------



## Deacon

Funkfish said:


> I had always been wondering how fast is fast on a board. Its tough for me because everyone I go with is super advanced while I'm still fairly new to boarding. All my friends are extremely hard-core skiers or boarders with 20-40 years of experience so I progressed pretty quickly.
> 
> Yesterday was my 7th serious day on a Snowboard (maybe 12th day since I first ever got on a board) and I hit 46.4MPH/74.6KPH on my 162 Lib-Tech TRS. My friends still blew right past me as they're averaging about 60MPH/96kph. One of them clocked himself with a radar gun in Jackson Hole this year at 84MPH/135kph.
> 
> *edit* before I get flamed I should mention this was done on an empty Monday with perfect powder conditions and no one on the mountain.


Nobody is gonna flame ya. Why would you think anybody is gonna flame ya? Nobody ever gets flamed around here... :liar:


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> Nobody is gonna flame ya. Why would you think anybody is gonna flame ya? Nobody ever gets flamed around here... :liar:


Hey Deacon,.. Be sure you get some ointment on those burns to your genitals!!!

(...I can only assume it musta been one _Hell_ of a combustible pair of trousers you was wearing!)  :rofl4:


----------



## deagol

Funkfish said:


> .....they're *averaging* about 60MPH/96kph. One of them clocked himself with a radar gun in Jackson Hole this year at 84MPH/135kph.
> 
> .....


60 mph is really really fast for an *average* speed :excl:
84 mph is crazy


----------



## f00bar

deagol said:


> that's really really fast for an *average* speed :excl:


I believe the average speed is the average sustained speed over a period of time. Not sure what period that is. So if you bomb down the top half of the hill then park it in the woods to take a wiz, then cruise off again it wouldn't kill your sustained speed. It's not simply run distance / time.


----------



## deagol

It was ambiguous if they were averaging that speed just as they were passing him or if they were averaging that speed over the course of a whole run, or at least that was how I read it. In any case, both average and top speeds were really %^&% fast...


----------



## david_z

Edmond Plawczyk is fast. 126+ mph fast. Record set last week in Vars, France.


----------



## Jcb890

david_z said:


> Edmond Plawczyk is fast. 126+ mph fast. Record set last week in Vars, France.


Holy crap! I would have loved to see a POV video of that run.


----------



## Jcb890

On the general subject:

To me, anything around 40 mph and above is quite fast on a snowboard. At the beginning of the season, I was topping out at ~36/37 mph on the Trace Snow app. Not that it is the best way to mark progression, but my average speeds and top speeds have increased throughout the season.

My fastest MPH on the Trace Snow app is 47.7, which to me, is very fast. To others, it may not be. My brother and I both had the goal to break the 40 mph mark this season and it was an awesome feeling seeing that 1st 40+ mph reading. Now I'm hitting 40 with some regularity.


----------



## Nivek

Just for shits I've been clocking myself with GPS on test boards the last week.
155 Process FV: 58mph
155 Descendant: 59mph
155 Name Dropper: 63mph
156 Custom Camber Twin: 65mph

The Custom and Name Dropper had headwinds too. I can't wait to take out the 61 Flow Solitude.


----------



## ryannorthcott

Nivek said:


> Just for shits I've been clocking myself with GPS on test boards the last week.
> 155 Process FV: 58mph
> 155 Descendant: 59mph
> 155 Name Dropper: 63mph
> 156 Custom Camber Twin: 65mph
> 
> The Custom and Name Dropper had headwinds too. I can't wait to take out the 61 Flow Solitude.


Nice. Fastest i've ever clocked myself was 90 km/h. Busted out the app last weekend and went for a couple good rips before the phone died, thought I was cruisin pretty good but only got up to 81.


----------



## lifty_scum

my recorded max is 58mph, I feel like anything above 40mph is a pretty decent speed


----------



## joebloggs13

Just clocked in at almost 78kph, around 47mph for all you Yanks.:grin:
which is the fastest I have gone to date. Felt pretty good, no chatter on the board and holding a nice carve! Was riding a Yes PYL with Cartels. Will be going out on the Steepwater next...:crazy1:


----------



## freshy

Ive hit 77 km/h on the green easy out at Revy, and don't worry all the overprotective forum dad types there were no beginners around or harmed during the run.


----------



## AmberLamps

Im comfortable at 45-50mph, anything over that Im a bit nervous, I use the "snow-trace" app and find it pretty accurate. I would say if your on the lift and you see a guy bombing and think "wow that's fast" they are probably going between 50-60mph.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Today at Copper I hit the slopes with a skier who was using his GPS his fastest was 58 mph.


----------



## sabatoa

I topped out my personal best this weekend- 49.4 mph/79.5 km. 

I don't know why I can't seem to break past that 50 mph barrier. I seem to get closest to that speed when I'm not 'trying' to break my max, then once I see that I'm close and start trying to break 50 mph I'm getting stuck in the mid 40s.

I'm in Michigan, so I really need conditions to be right to make a run for 50 mph- fast snow, and empty well groomed blacks with a long run out.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

No idea what my top speed is, but I know I've gone fast when I get to the bottom and my eyes are waterin like I'm not wearin goggles!!!!!


----------



## speedjason

I hit 35mph. It was not bad except the run was very narrow and at the bottom there was a hump. Had to say, I got some serious air time. And landed on semi ice snow.:x
Should've grabbed a method if I know how.


----------



## joebloggs13

freshy said:


> Ive hit 77 km/h on the green easy out at Revy, and don't worry all the overprotective forum dad types there were no beginners around or harmed during the run.


We are not worthy Oh great One!:notworthy::wavetowel2:
Just kidding....77 is the fastest I have gone, and feeling a lot more comfortable at speed these days as my edge control has improved this season.


----------



## Staff_Sav

According to ski tracks I hit 60.7mph on my old board last season. I wiped out at 56.9mph today. That was pretty scary although managed to avoid any injury. I only ever try it early morning on the groomers when it's quiet, so I'm only a danger to myself. That being said, that's was more than fast enough for me today mo


----------



## joebloggs13

^^^ I heard that! I wouldn't want to wipe at those speeds. That being said, took my Steepwater out today, and hit 74kph and it felt so stable that it didn't feel that fast... I was actually surprised that I cracked 70.


----------



## psklt

Ski Tracks clocked me at 69mph the other day. Fastest ever on Ski Tracks was 73mph


----------



## Staff_Sav

psklt said:


> Ski Tracks clocked me at 69mph the other day. Fastest ever on Ski Tracks was 73mph


You should turn it off when you are driving home though  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## psklt

Staff_Sav said:


> You should turn it off when you are driving home though
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


hahah if I drove 70mph from where I park I'd be dead. It was the second run of the day


----------



## Deacon

psklt said:


> Ski Tracks clocked me at 69mph the other day. Fastest ever on Ski Tracks was 73mph





Staff_Sav said:


> You should turn it off when you are driving home though
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


That doesn't seem too hard for a mountain. I hit 50mph pretty regularly on a 250' hill here. :dunno:


----------



## shitty shredder

Hope this wasn't someone in the thread looking at their ski tracks at Revelstoke...

Man recalls wife?s fatal skiing accident when she was hit by 'speeding' snowboarder - Mirror Online

:frown:


----------



## Deacon

shitty shredder said:


> Hope this wasn't someone in the thread looking at their ski tracks at Revelstoke...
> 
> Man recalls wife?s fatal skiing accident when she was hit by 'speeding' snowboarder - Mirror Online
> 
> :frown:


What the fuck are you taking about? You think we're looking at our stats WHILE we're riding? Nope. 

Also, the guy said he had "no idea how this happened"???? 
THEY STOPPED IN THE MIDDLE OF A RUN TO TAKE A PICTURE IN A BLIND SPOT.


----------



## dave785

Deacon said:


> What the fuck are you taking about? You think we're looking at our stats WHILE we're riding? Nope.
> 
> Also, the guy said he had "no idea how this happened"????
> THEY STOPPED IN THE MIDDLE OF A RUN TO TAKE A PICTURE IN A BLIND SPOT.


Not just any run, but a completely empty run. that boarder wouldn't have seen a soul. 

I'm still curious how getting hit in the leg can be fatal... did she bleed out?


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> What the fuck are you taking about? You think we're looking at our stats WHILE we're riding? Nope.
> 
> Also, the guy said he had "no idea how this happened"????
> THEY STOPPED IN THE MIDDLE OF A RUN TO TAKE A PICTURE IN A BLIND SPOT.



I have two major rules:
1) Don't be a potential victime. Thus, reduce your risk of being hit: Never stop at a blind spot and check uphill if you do sudden changes of direction.

If you do even so, you increase your risk to become a victime being hit by someone not following rule 2). You may have the right on your side, but what does this help if you're dead/severely injured?


2) Don't be a potential culprit. Thus, never ride in a way you can't stop or go round; (Keep a distance to other ppl on the slope adjusted to your riding skill. Blind spots are no excuse. If you don't know the blind spots of an area, you're not supposed to bomb anyway. If you know them, adjust the speed to your riding skill.)

If you do even so, you _are_ a potential culprit. Someone could have fallen in a blind spot, is traversing there, does his slow pizza turn or insecure J turn, sideslipping there, or also offend against rule 1) and stop at a blind spot... does it really matter? Does the reason _why_ someone was in in the blind spot make you feel any better if you have killed or severely injured someone because _you_ have not followed rule 2)? I know my answers...


----------



## neni

dave785 said:


> I'm still curious how getting hit in the leg can be fatal... did she bleed out?


A probable sequence: Hit in the leg causes falling causes head hitting ground causes brain damage.
Or: Hit in the leg causes falling causes breking neck.
Or (tho rare): Hitting leg causes open bone break causes fatcells entering blood stream causes embolism


----------



## shitty shredder

Deacon said:


> Also, the guy said he had "no idea how this happened"????
> THEY STOPPED IN THE MIDDLE OF A RUN TO TAKE A PICTURE IN A BLIND SPOT.


No, they didn't


----------



## Deacon

​


shitty shredder said:


> No, they didn't


Bruh. Wtf. The picture, which they say was taken right before she was hit, is in the middle of the run. The husband admitted the snowboarder probably didn't see her because of the bump. Troll on.


----------



## Deacon

​


shitty shredder said:


> No, they didn't


Bruh. Wtf. The picture, which they say was taken right before she was hit, is in the middle of the run. The husband admitted the snowboarder probably didn't see her because of the bump. Troll on.

Edit: OK, she was slowly "traversing", doesn't change the fact that the photo was her stopped, in the middle of the run. 

Also

"He believes the snowboarder’s view of Anne may have been obscured by a small bump in the slope above her"


----------



## f00bar

These discussions always go down the path of speculation and spiral out of control. Really not enough info to lay blame anywhere. It doesn't even say how she actually died. For all we know it was a heart attack after the collision. Or how fast fast is. 

I will say that just because a road isn't marked with a speed limit doesn't mean you can go as fast as you like. Just because gravity will pull you faster doesn't mean you should let it. That's just my general opinion and I'm not saying it is the case here.


----------



## Jcb890

Can we get this back on to a less morbid path? This thread is turning into my wife last night wanting to watch the Vice episode on Assisted Suicide and then getting upset and emotional while watching it.


----------



## f00bar

Jcb890 said:


> Can we get this back on to a less morbid path? This thread is turning into my wife last night wanting to watch the Vice episode on Assisted Suicide and then getting upset and emotional while watching it.


Don't worry, she long ago decided no problem in assisting you.


----------



## Jcb890

f00bar said:


> Don't worry, she long ago decided no problem in assisting you.


:laughat:True story!


----------



## Davichin

Last week 85 km/h with a 2000 Burton Johan 162 and late nineties Burton Vikings Terje model with both soles that unglued after 15 years without use  . Measured with a Garmin computer. To be honest I could have gone faster but the edges were starting to lose grip although it did not seem like warp speed.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Posted in this thread that I was boarding with a skier who clocked 58mph that day at Copper. Yesterday at Copper 3"+ pow we hit first chair. On sixth run he fell and knocked himself out cold for about 22 seconds. Rest of day was spent at Copper medical....:dizzy: How fast is to fast:embarrased1:


----------



## shitty shredder

Deacon said:


> ​
> Bruh. Wtf. The picture, which they say was taken right before she was hit, is in the middle of the run. The husband admitted the snowboarder probably didn't see her because of the bump. Troll on.
> 
> Edit: OK, she was slowly "traversing", doesn't change the fact that the photo was her stopped, in the middle of the run.
> 
> Also
> 
> "He believes the snowboarder’s view of Anne may have been obscured by a small bump in the slope above her"


Well you seem a little worked up, and I'm not sure how you being wrong makes someone else a troll. 

But, if you're sufficiently lacking in class to the extent that you're going to insist on accusing this poor woman of causing her own death, you might want to at least have half a clue what you are talking about. If so, read on!

I see after the third read, you've finally caught wind of the fact that she was not hit while stopped for the picture. Glad we settled that! So obviously, the fact that she stopped for a pic means nothing whatsoever. 

I assume you know nothing about KHMR or that particular section.
It's the very prominently marked beginner area. The area uphill of where she is stopped for the picture is probably one of the widest most open runs I've seen in my life at any resort. You can see for days. There are orange Slow Zone signs all over. It's actually a great place to stop for a picture, especially on a dead quiet Tuesday. And it's definitely not a blind spot.

A little way ahead of her however, where she was not stopped, but was in fact skiing like a beginner, on a beginner run, making large wide turns, amidst a sea of SLOW DOWN signs, there is a bit of a dip.


The snowboarder, also being there on a dead quiet Tuesday, probably thought, what are the chances that there is anyone actually trying to ski down the other side of this blind hump in the beginner area. And he bombed it blind, right past the SLOW DOWN sign. That small act of carelessness, and this man lost his wife, just like that. And for what?

I'm not sure if you've ever taken your wife/SO while she was learning, but I have many memories of taking mine while she cautiously approached those "steep" sections and made those large wide turns. So that guy could easily be me.

Anyway, carry on shitting on the guy who just lost his wife for no good reason, and don't let facts get in your way, "Bruh"!


----------



## shitty shredder

What the blind section, way down from the pic, looks like from above and below. 2nd pic is down the hill after the signs in the first pic, looking up. Notice you can't see them, because they are obscured by said roller.


----------



## Snow Hound

Terrible story. We're not actually debating whether or not the snowboarder was at fault here are we? Because that would be silly.


----------



## Deacon

Snow Hound said:


> Terrible story. We're not actually debating whether or not the snowboarder was at fault here are we? Because that would be silly.


Nope. What got me wound up was this:



shitty shredder said:


> Hope this wasn't someone in the thread looking at their ski tracks at Revelstoke..*
> *


----------



## francium

Trying to keep up with daughter last week.


----------



## CassMT

how fast is too fast?

if you KILL someone, no matter if they were in the wrong, or fragile, or both, you were probably going too fast.


----------



## poutanen

You guys don't actually take these "top speeds" seriously, do you? Cause a few years ago my app said my max speed was 6427 km/h one day at Nakiska. (not kidding)

Still think my Virus snowboard sucks? >

Use the apps for total distance, and vertical meters/feet, but if you worry about your top speed, you're doing it wrong!

Here's my 6000 km/h day: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/163968422

Oops, I did 27000 km/h this day!!! https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/483161878

We really should be having a "how many vertical meters" thread. By day or by season... Even then, on powder days I'd rather hunt for the good stuff then worry about speeding top to bottom constantly.


----------



## kosmoz

it was fun to go as fast as possible until I learned how to carve  carving at 2/3 that top speed is much much much more fun.


----------



## Manicmouse

poutanen said:


> You guys don't actually take these "top speeds" seriously, do you? Cause a few years ago my app said my max speed was 6427 km/h one day at Nakiska. (not kidding)
> 
> Still think my Virus snowboard sucks? >
> 
> Use the apps for total distance, and vertical meters/feet, but if you worry about your top speed, you're doing it wrong!
> 
> Here's my 6000 km/h day: https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/163968422
> 
> Oops, I did 27000 km/h this day!!! https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/483161878
> 
> We really should be having a "how many vertical meters" thread. By day or by season... Even then, on powder days I'd rather hunt for the good stuff then worry about speeding top to bottom constantly.


Sounds like crappy hardware >

Garmin make bottom end sat navs for cars!


----------



## deagol

I think it is interesting every once in a while to know how fast you went, especially if it was in control speed. I never just bomb out of control to get a top speed. And also don't do it or care about it most of the time. 

I've got a new board that I would be curious how fast my normal top in control speed would be just for curiosity. Never ever done in a way that would endanger myself or others..

If riding recklessly, in a way you could potentially collide with/injure/kill someone, I don't that that should count and should never be done.


----------



## Jcb890

deagol said:


> I think it is interesting every once in a while to know how fast you went, especially if it was in control speed. I never just bomb out of control to get a top speed


This.

Honestly, I always like to know how fast I went, just because I find it interesting. I know I'm not the fastest out there by any means, but I still like to know. Also, bombing out of control is always a bad idea.

I personally save my bombing runs for late at night on the mountain when it is not busy, or 1st thing in the morning on a nice fresh groom where the snow is nice and consistent and there's nobody else around to hurt.


----------



## neni

poutanen said:


> We really should be having a "how many vertical meters" thread. By day or by season... Even then, on powder days I'd rather hunt for the good stuff then worry about speeding top to bottom constantly.


and "verts ascent hiked" stats. Been using the trace app this season cos I've been interested to get sn idea of the verts. But as it doesn't give the "up" verts, it's sort of useless, cos the how many verts in which conditions in which terrain can I go up would be the most interesting stats for future tours. Trying to find better suitable apps atm.


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> and "verts ascent hiked" stats. Been using the trace app this season cos I've been interested to get sn idea of the verts. But as it doesn't give the "up" verts, it's sort of useless, cos the how many verts in which conditions in which terrain can I go up would be the most interesting stats for future tours. Trying to find better suitable apps atm.


I have not been doing hardly any backcountry (hiking/skinning) this season, which sucks.

But my GPS does keep track of total feet/meters ascended if I leave it on all day.


----------



## poutanen

Manicmouse said:


> Sounds like crappy hardware >
> 
> Garmin make bottom end sat navs for cars!


These were cell phone apps that recorded GPX data that I uploaded to Garmins website. I've since bought a garmin watch which tends to give much more realistic "top speeds", but I still ignore that number every day.


----------



## Manicmouse

poutanen said:


> These were cell phone apps that recorded GPX data that I uploaded to Garmins website. I've since bought a garmin watch which tends to give much more realistic "top speeds", but I still ignore that number every day.


I'll let you off then!!

I've found the speeds semi-reliable from an iPhone 5 with Ski Tracks but then of course I can't verify numbers against anything... I'm just not getting weird outliers!


----------



## deagol

I don't use a smartphone app, but instead a handheld GPS unit, My Garmin GPS is very accurate when compared to a car or bike computer for speeds.


----------



## livingood_neef

that's pretty damn fast


----------



## snow101

just recorded this with an android phone + trace today, check it out !
( 63 mph / 101 kmh) 
youtube watch?v=1lL484W1CPE


----------



## Argo

your to new to post a link. next time tilt the camera higher.


----------



## deagol

too crowded to go that fast IMO, almost took out a kid at 1:00.


----------



## Argo

deagol said:


> too crowded to go that fast IMO, almost took out a kid at 1:00.


I thought the same thing initially, he did wait a bit to open it up when people were more scarce. I have actually been on that run... I have straight lined that run from the top with no one on it. Its a steep ass groomer. I don't ever check speed though.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Surprised these apps dont have better error checking algorithms. I have worked with GPS programming before, and when they dont have many satellite signals, the readings can be all over the place. 

This is the reason you sometimes get wildly fast speed readings. It could only have two satellites that it is getting data from (needs 3 at minimum), which could give you coordinates that are way incorrect. Then it picks up a third satellite and the next coordinates are your actual location, but to the software it just sees you have travelled 5km in half a second.

All the software needs to do is be look for realistic coordinates, discount the ones that are way off, and take speed averages over 2-3 seconds instead of burst speed; nobody wants to know how quickly they travelled for 0.1 second before they made a turn and slowed to half that speed.


----------



## Deacon

tokyo_dom said:


> Surprised these apps dont have better error checking algorithms. I have worked with GPS programming before, and when they dont have many satellite signals, the readings can be all over the place.
> 
> This is the reason you sometimes get wildly fast speed readings. It could only have two satellites that it is getting data from (needs 3 at minimum), which could give you coordinates that are way incorrect. Then it picks up a third satellite and the next coordinates are your actual location, but to the software it just sees you have travelled 5km in half a second.
> 
> All the software needs to do is be look for realistic coordinates, discount the ones that are way off, and take speed averages over 2-3 seconds instead of burst speed; nobody wants to know how quickly they travelled for 0.1 second before they made a turn and slowed to half that speed.


Trace seems to have improved that this year. There's been a couple times that my on the hill top speed drops quite a bit once I upload it. I assumed this was because of softwares and maths.


----------



## f00bar

tokyo_dom said:


> Surprised these apps dont have better error checking algorithms. I have worked with GPS programming before, and when they dont have many satellite signals, the readings can be all over the place.
> 
> This is the reason you sometimes get wildly fast speed readings. It could only have two satellites that it is getting data from (needs 3 at minimum), which could give you coordinates that are way incorrect. Then it picks up a third satellite and the next coordinates are your actual location, but to the software it just sees you have travelled 5km in half a second.
> 
> All the software needs to do is be look for realistic coordinates, discount the ones that are way off, and take speed averages over 2-3 seconds instead of burst speed; nobody wants to know how quickly they travelled for 0.1 second before they made a turn and slowed to half that speed.


You actually need 4. 1 for x, y, z, t. You can do without the time if you happen to have an atomic clock in your phone, but most dont 

Most people would say it uses triangulation, but that would be wrong. It actually uses trilateration. Triangulation deals with angles, trilateration solely with distances. This is also one of the few every day applications that uses Eintsein's theory of relativity because the Earth gravity causes us to perceive the signals at a slower time than they really are, mucking up our distance calculations.

The reality is you need at least 6-10 satellites to be sure you can get the 5m accuracy of civilian units. And the trees, rocks, and general environment around our sport makes it even harder thanks to signal bounce.

Military grade add a second channel for each satellite that allows for further correction due to atmospheric conditions.

To be honest given the complex problem I think these cheapo phones and free apps do a pretty good job.


----------



## Motogp990

snow101 said:


> just recorded this with an android phone + trace today, check it out !
> ( 63 mph / 101 kmh)
> youtube watch?v=1lL484W1CPE


I like the yell when you straight line, however on the other hand you're wearing hard boots, so I'm not sure if I like the run or not  haha


----------



## Rogue

Deacon said:


> Trace seems to have improved that this year. There's been a couple times that my on the hill top speed drops quite a bit once I upload it. I assumed this was because of softwares and maths.


A buddy took my phone for a run and hit 64.7mph.. It continued to show the speed until I uploaded it. However, after uploading the full day it only showed 54.7 mph. I'm wondering if it's based off my speeds which were obviously lower than that and therefore it believes it was an error.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Could be that the app shows peak speed, where the uploaded uses a sustained speed over several seconds.


----------



## Jonny C

Uau I feel bad, I measured my speed in a normal run with a hybrid rocker board and I did 74KM/h. I was thinking that I was such a bad-ass and then I see these stats at 72 Mph that is 115 KM/h... :crying::surprise:


----------



## Deacon

tokyo_dom said:


> Could be that the app shows peak speed, where the uploaded uses a sustained speed over several seconds.


 It has sustained asked as a separate stat.


----------



## sabatoa

Deacon said:


> Trace seems to have improved that this year. There's been a couple times that my on the hill top speed drops quite a bit once I upload it. I assumed this was because of softwares and maths.


I've noticed this too, instances where my top speed drops 2mph from the hill display to the final credited number.


----------



## sabatoa

snow101 said:


> just recorded this with an android phone + trace today, check it out !
> ( 63 mph / 101 kmh)
> youtube watch?v=1lL484W1CPE


I don't like this. Sure you waited until you had a clearing but I never ever ever do a bomber run if there are other people on the run. Secondly, that reaction you had when you hit max speed tells me that you were uncomfortable with it, and I don't think it's cool to be riding that much out of your comfort zone...with people in the same run.

I'd straight-line the shit out of that beautiful steep groomer, but not with others there.


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> A buddy took my phone for a run and hit 64.7mph.. It continued to show the speed until I uploaded it. However, after uploading the full day it only showed 54.7 mph. I'm wondering if it's based off my speeds which were obviously lower than that and therefore it believes it was an error.


That happens to me all the time as well, where I'll have a faster top speed during a run and it uploads a slower speed at the end of the day.
I asked trace about that a couple years ago and they replied with an explanation. 
I don't remember it but something to do with the algorithm they use, factoring something and uploading the "corrected" actual top speed.


----------

